# Labor of Ribs...



## Greg Rempe (Sep 1, 2008)

Getting ready to cook 6 racks of ribs today for a holliday dinner.  Looing to get them on by 11am.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 1, 2008)

Feed is coming through now!


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 1, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## swampsauce (Sep 1, 2008)

I hope you a better sauce than you used last time.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 1, 2008)

swampsauce said:
			
		

> I hope you a better sauce than you used last time.



No worries...I got YOU covered!


----------



## Finney (Sep 1, 2008)

Tell your wife to dance around infront of the camera!  8)


----------



## 007bond-jb (Sep 1, 2008)

aqll I see is a picture of a pit & some music playin?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 1, 2008)

It's not a picture...its a live feed!


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 1, 2008)

Finney said:
			
		

> Tell your wife to dance around infront of the camera!  8)



I'm thinking perhaps we should move this whole LIVE FEED thing to the Blue Room.


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 1, 2008)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> aqll I see is a picture of a pit & some music playin?



MUSIC???? Sounds like someone got their "johnson" smashed between two cinder blocks.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Sep 1, 2008)

Never wear white when cooking BBQ. :roll:


----------



## Finney (Sep 1, 2008)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Never wear white when cooking BBQ. :roll:


Ain't no cooking happening yet.  :?  
It probably won't... Greg is just making us watch him walk by his FREE Klose every so often to rub it in our faces that he got it FREE.  :P


----------



## 007bond-jb (Sep 1, 2008)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> [quote="007bond-jb":1ac6gg72]aqll I see is a picture of a pit & some music playin?



MUSIC???? Sounds like someone got their "johnson" smashed between two cinder blocks.[/quote:1ac6gg72]

Didn't that happen to a member here?


----------



## Cookerme (Sep 1, 2008)

The sticks are the perfect size for that cooker,why are they so far away from the firebox Greg?,,afraid they'll warm up nicely before putting on top of firebox to continue warming up before adding inside firebox? :?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 1, 2008)

I am keeping the wood far away from the house a spossible to not attract the miceses!


----------



## swampsauce (Sep 1, 2008)

my 4 year old wants to hear the High School Musical soundtrack!


----------



## Cookerme (Sep 1, 2008)

> Greg wrote"
> I am keeping the wood far away from the house as possible to not attract micesses!



 I'm more worried about the termicesses,,,I always have the sticks butted up on the wood grate beside and touching the firebox,this helps for the reason that just before adding to the top of the firebox ya take a whiff of the warm stick,used to just bic a stick and whiff but that screws up your taste buds,considering not all sticks are tasty,i mean not all are fragrant you then put it aside for the backend of the cook or seeing as there's time between wood additions you take a sharp axe and start cutting into slivers which will be starter for your next cook.
You must be efficient


----------



## Cookerme (Sep 1, 2008)

Screw the airshow!,,this is mo better!Go Greg!!!!!!!! 8)


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 1, 2008)

I have no idea what you are saying...but I will put some wood up against the bos on the rack too...  

By the way...you guys can go to the site and chat if you are so inclined...

www.ustream.tv/channel/the-bbq-central-show


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 1, 2008)

This is much better than WPD Network....Watching Paint Dry.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 1, 2008)

Finally some drama!  My money is on the big kid.


----------



## Griff (Sep 1, 2008)

This is a cool thing Greg. Is there any meat on that pit. I don't see any smoke.


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 1, 2008)

Griff said:
			
		

> This is a cool thing Greg. Is there any meat on that pit. I don't see any smoke.



6 racks of BB ribs and 21 racks of spares...


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 1, 2008)

Hey Greg, I think the logs on your firebox might have caught fire!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 1, 2008)

Not yet they haven't...LOL!!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 1, 2008)

Had that happen to me once or twice!


----------



## SmokinRubcom (Sep 1, 2008)

Awesome! Good luck with the ribs. I smoked me a rack last night. Turned out great. I would have done them today but go to go to my in-laws tonight.

Mike


----------



## SmokinRubcom (Sep 1, 2008)

Damn it must be nice to sit in front of your puter and watch your pit outside lol
Mike


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 1, 2008)

out now...thanks for the heads up..


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 1, 2008)

Ribs for free


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 1, 2008)

What are we waiting to see?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 1, 2008)

GREATNESS!!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 1, 2008)

Question,

My ribs are done...wrapped in foil...how long will they stay hot if I put them in a cooler?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 1, 2008)

thanks!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 1, 2008)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> What are we waiting to see?





			
				Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> GREATNESS!!



I don't have that much time left with my life!


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 1, 2008)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":36qimcwa]What are we waiting to see?





			
				Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> GREATNESS!!



I don't have that much time left with my life! [/quote:36qimcwa]


----------



## Smokin' U (Sep 1, 2008)

I believe Pavlov has rang his bell and the dogs are salivating.

Was this an experiment?


----------



## DaveG (Sep 1, 2008)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":1b7tcyr4]What are we waiting to see?





			
				Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> GREATNESS!!



I don't have that much time left with my life! [/quote:1b7tcyr4]
   
I see nothing other than logos. Yes I'm a computer moron, but what's that got to do with it?
Oh, I see. It was a live feed. I guess I'm a tad late. I'll imagine your ribs Greg and I imagine they were good, I imagine


----------



## mar52 (Sep 1, 2008)

I was one of the 6 that stayed with you in to the cooler.

Thank you!

I now know exactly what foiling means.  I wondered if you put them foiled back into the smoker and now I know.

What did you serve with them?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 2, 2008)

Glad I could help, Mar!


----------

